# Average age for young bird race???



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

What is the average age or month of a young bird to be ready for a race???
For example, my race will be on November 2009,.. I'm just wondering if it is possible for me to race a 6 month old pigeon because I just wanted to add 2 more young birds for my entry.. I'll put together a pair, then they might finish their breeding period before the end of April.. Is it possible for the young birds to only have few months to be prepared for road training and to mature before the November race..


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I have had birds hatched on May 30th go on to win a race in October as a YB. 6 months is plenty old if the birds are fast maturing. I personally think the hens mature faster and that is what I would enter for that race if it was late hatches.
Ken


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I breed my YB`s From March to May...First race is August 23rd....Some of the birds are 3 months old for the first race...It is allways QUALITY/HEALTH/CONDITION,and not AGE that will make a bird do well racing.....Alamo


----------



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

Alamo said:


> I breed my YB`s From March to May...First race is August 23rd....Some of the birds are 3 months old for the first race...It is allways QUALITY/HEALTH/CONDITION,and not AGE that will make a bird do well racing.....Alamo


That's amazing!!! So what is the distance of the race if the bird is only for three months old???


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

First two races are 100 milers...3rd race 150....4th is 200...5th is 250 etc etc etc...Last year I started racing with 24 YB`s..After all the races,I had 19 left...I start training the YB`s around July 12th...I train out to 50 miles...That`s it..And I am 30 to 40 miles south of the line of flight...I might not win a whole bunch of races,but I don`t lose many YB`s either...I like/enjoy the OB races at the longer race stations,so I want to be able to pick/have the best I can for these races the next few years....Anything I don`t need,and if they are good enough are sold,or given away to NEW pigeon fanciers....Alamo


----------

